# místnost / pokoj



## djwebb1969

both of these are translated in my dictionary as "room". Is there any difference between them? Thanks.


----------



## risa2000

*Místnost* is a generic room, it could be anything, an attic, a kitchen, any room in an office building, etc. *P**okoj *is *místnost* where one lives.


----------



## djwebb1969

Thanks, I see!


----------



## hypoch

I agree with Risa. "Pokoj" also means peace (Dej mně pokoj! = Leave me alone!) And just a little pun I have heard - it was one of those intentionally wrong literal joke translations from Czech into English. The phrase "odpočívej v pokoji" was jokingly translated as "relax in the living room" instead of the correct "Rest in Peace".


----------



## djwebb1969

That's great. You can always tell your loved ones, "if anything happens to me, just imagine I'm in the living room"!


----------

